
Fifteen Years of Fedora - cverna
https://fedoramagazine.org/celebrate-fifteen-years-fedora/
======
chungy
15 years... seems like both a long time and not long ago at all. I remember
quite fondly using Fedora Core 2 and enjoying it, it was the natural path from
Red Hat Linux after all.

Congratulations to Fedora! I admit that you are not my preferred distro any
longer, but I am still quite happy that you have made it this far, and I hope
that you have many years to come.

~~~
astrodust
I've been a big fan of the RedHat line, Yellowdog included, and Fedora has
made for an even better experience. From "Core 1" to here it's been quite an
experience.

Thanks for pushing the bleeding edge for fifteen years!

~~~
mattdm
I hope there hasn't been much blood in all of that. Sometimes we err on that
side, but overall, the intention is to provide an integrated operating system
that leads but doesn't actually cause injury!

~~~
astrodust
When systemd dropped it was a bit of bloody mess, but Fedora people have had
years to get used to it.

Always interesting to see what's next. Fedora 29 just shipped:

[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/29/ChangeSet](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/29/ChangeSet)

RIP Fedora PPC.

------
thomasfedb
I started on Fedora Core 4 as a tween, and finally became a packager this
year. Its been a fun journey and I'm looking card to the next decade!

~~~
baldfat
I also started using Fedora on Core 4 :)

IBM's Fedora doesn't seem like something that will survive 10 years?

Seriously I can't even think of a worst company to buy Red Hat for Fedora then
IBM.

~~~
ognarb
Oracle or Microsoft could be worse

~~~
baldfat
Microsoft?

That would be on my top 3 to buy list.

Oracle already has their own Redhat knockoff they would have to put work into
making the product which is something they would not want to ever do. Also
Oracle would send Fedora out to the ethers anyways.

------
Insanity
Nice! Fedora was one of the first distros I used all those years ago, before
switching to openSUSE and later Ubuntu/Debian.

I didn't realise that when I started using it in high school, it was still a
relatively young distro (2006-7)!

I did expect there to be a bit more about the history and development in the
article though. After the heading "A history lesson" I was expecting it to
trace through some major changes in the past 15 years.

~~~
vetinari
Fedora Core had a history as Redhat Linux (not Redhat Enterprise Linux), with
nine major releases. I left rpm based distributions with FC1 (only to return
in the 20-something releases).

------
tapoxi
I remember using Fedora Core 1 and being really excited about it (it was free!
no more begging my parents to drive me to CompUSA)

That was literally half a lifetime ago.

------
jhoward321
Been using Fedora since Fedora Core 5... it sure has come a long way since
then

